# Weekly competition 2008-20



## AvGalen (May 15, 2008)

Starting this week all current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (bigcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *B' D' R2 B' D' B2 R' D2 F' R F U B2 D' F D' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D
*2. *D' B2 U' R' U B' U R' U2 L' D R' B U' B D' L U' B' L2 B U2 L U R
*3. *R D F' U2 F' L B R F2 U2 F2 L B2 D' L2 F U2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D'
*4. *L' F' L' F2 R F' L' F D2 L D2 R2 F D R2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 F U' B2 L' F2
*5. *U' B2 D' L2 U R' D2 R2 D' B U' F' D R' F U2 B' U R' U' R' U' L2 F2 L

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 R' B L' U' R2 B' D' L' F U' (21f)
*2. *D' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' R B' F2 D' U' B U2 F D L U2 (20f)
*3. *F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' D' L' R' U' L2 B' R2 U' B2 (20f)
*4. *F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' R' B' D U2 L B2 R' D (20f)
*5. *F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R' D B L R F' U B' U L2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw B U Fw2 Uw L R U2 F D' B L Rw2 F2 D2 Uw R U Rw B' L F D' F2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 B D U B2 Fw2 F2 D2 L' Rw' R
*2. *F Uw2 R2 B2 Fw2 F' D' U' R2 D U' L Rw R2 B' F2 L Fw' F' Uw B2 Fw' Rw' R2 D' B' Fw' Rw' B Fw2 F' U F D' F2 Rw2 B Rw B' Rw2
*3. *Rw R' B Fw F2 D2 Fw' Rw U Rw2 B2 Uw2 B R' B R' Fw' R2 U2 L2 Rw' R' U' B2 Fw F2 Uw' B' L' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 L D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' R2
*4. *Rw F2 D' Uw B' F2 Rw2 Uw' B L' Fw F' R' D Uw U' Fw2 R' Fw D Uw L D L2 Rw D L F2 Rw2 Fw U2 B2 Fw F2 L R' U' F L' R'
*5. *U Fw2 U' R' B F2 U B Uw F2 R F Uw' B2 Fw2 D Uw U2 Fw L' D L' Rw' Uw' Fw L' D2 Uw R' Fw' L R2 D L Fw Uw U L R' Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Rw2 B' Bw Dw' Uw2 U2 R' Bw' U' Lw2 F2 Dw2 U R2 D2 Fw' L Fw' L' Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 Rw' Dw' U2 L Uw Lw2 R B D' U2 B' D Lw2 Dw2 Fw' L Lw' D2 Lw R U' L Bw' Fw2 R2 U2 Bw' D' B Lw' R2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Rw R2
*2. *Uw' Bw Fw2 Rw Uw L Lw U' L2 F' L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' B' Bw' F' R Uw' U2 F' L Lw Uw Rw' R' B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 L' R2 B Bw' F' Rw' U' Rw2 D Bw U' Rw2 Bw R2 D Dw2 U' B' L' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw Bw Fw2 Lw' Bw D2 B2 F'
*3. *Lw2 B R' D Dw' B2 Fw2 Dw Uw Fw2 Dw2 Fw' F Uw' Lw' Rw' Bw Lw' Fw' U2 Fw Dw Uw' Bw Fw2 F Dw2 Fw U Bw Fw2 F2 U Rw Dw' Bw' D Uw2 B' Bw' Lw2 U' Bw2 Rw B Bw F Uw' Fw2 Lw Rw2 D Fw Dw' B L2 Lw' Dw' B' Rw2
*4. *D Bw2 L Rw2 R D Lw2 R' Fw' F' L2 F2 Dw2 Uw' R2 Bw2 U2 Bw2 L' Uw2 B2 F D2 Dw2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 D B' L' Lw' Rw R' U2 B Fw2 U Bw' Fw' D2 Dw Uw2 U2 B' L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw Rw' Dw U' L Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw' U' F2 Dw'
*5. *Fw' D2 L Lw R Bw' F D2 L' Lw2 D' Dw2 L R Bw L' R' Fw2 F' L2 Lw Fw Rw D Lw2 D' Dw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L' R' Uw Lw2 B' Bw' Fw2 F U Fw2 D L' Lw R' Dw' Lw' U' B' Fw' Lw' D2 Fw2 D U2 Lw' D Dw2 U B2 Uw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F R B D' F' L U' B D' L' B L U2 L2 B L2 B L' B' R' B' U R' U
*2. *F D' B2 D F2 R2 D' L D' F L2 B' D R' D R2 F D2 L F L B D' B' U'
*3. *D F R U F' L F D' F R' U F2 D B D' R F L' D F2 R U' F' R B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 R2 U B2 U2 L D F D2 R2 D' B2 L R B R2 (21f)
*2. *U2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F' D B U B U' L2 F2 U (21f)
*3. *R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U B' R' D U' B2 R F L' F2 R' F (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 Uw2 U' R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw L2 D2 L' Rw2 R' D2 B U' L D Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B Fw F2 Rw' B Fw2 F' L Rw2 R2 Uw' U' Fw2 U F2 Uw
*2. *B' Uw' F2 D2 F D Uw F R D' Fw' D Uw U' B' R' F U2 L' D' L D' Rw U L B Fw F L Rw R' F2 L Fw2 D2 B2 L' F U R'
*3. *L R' B R D L' R Fw' R' D2 Uw U' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 F D' Uw' B' L Rw B Fw U B' L2 Rw' B L Fw' F2 L2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Uw Lw' Rw' F Rw F' L2 Uw Lw R D' L' Lw' R U2 B' D' Uw2 Fw F' L2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw B' Bw' D' R Fw Rw R2 Fw F2 R' Fw F' D Dw Uw2 U' Bw2 F' R D' Dw2 Lw2 Fw D Dw' Uw' U' B2 F Rw'
*2. *B2 Bw' Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F U F2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Fw' D Bw2 Fw2 Uw U Rw' R' Fw' Dw Bw' L B' Bw' D Dw' U2 L' D' Bw D Rw Fw R Bw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw F' D' Dw' Uw2 U B D F R Uw U2 Lw' B L' Rw Dw' Fw Rw
*3. *L Lw R Dw Rw2 Dw' Uw Fw Dw U2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw' D' Uw' U' Bw2 D' Uw' Fw2 L' Bw2 R Fw2 L2 B' Fw' R B Bw Lw R D' Dw2 B' F U' Rw R Uw' L2 D' Rw2 Dw2 U Rw F R D L Lw D' Dw R F2 Rw Bw' R' Fw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 F' U' B' L F D' U' R B2 D' L2 (21f) 
*2. *U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D L2 F' U2 F2 L U B2 R' D B' (21f)
*3. *D2 R2 D B2 L2 D L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 B' R' U' F' U' B R' D2 F (21f)
*4. *D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 F U B2 R' U B' D L' R2 (21f)
*5. *L2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' R F' R B F L F' R' D' R' U' B U' (21f)
*6. *L2 D' L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U B2 L U F D' U2 L' R D2 B R' U (21f)
*7. *U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 L' D' R2 F' L' D L2 D2 B' L2 (19f)
*8. *L2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U L F2 D' U' B' L' F U' R2 U L2 (21f)
*9. *D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L F U' B' D' L D R U2 L' (21f)
*10. *U' F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' B D2 R2 D2 U F' L' R' F' D' R (21f)
*11. *F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 F' U R' D2 F' U B L F' (21f)
*12. *B2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 L' U' F U B2 L2 F D' R (21f)
*13. *R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 R2 B U' R' B F2 U' L' U' B U (21f)
*14. *L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 U R' B F D L2 R F' L B2 L' D' U2 (21f)
*15. *F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' U F L' B R2 B2 L' F D' R' D2 (21f)
*16. *B2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R' B D U L2 B2 U' B D2 R2 U' (21f)
*17. *D' L2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' L F2 L' D2 U F' D' L2 D B D2 (20f)
*18. *B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D F2 R F' L' U2 L B U' F2 U (21f)
*19. *U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 B F' U' B D' U' L2 F' U R' (20f)
*20. *L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' B L' B F' L2 D2 U B' R2 U R' U' (21f)
*21. *F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R' B2 F' D' R' U2 B2 L' D' B' (21f)
*22. *R2 D B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B' U F R D L2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 (21f)
*23. *U' L2 U B2 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 L B2 F D' R' U' B D' U2 B' (20f)
*24. *D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R' U R2 D L B U2 L' B' R2 U2 (21f)
*25. *F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U B L2 U R' D' F2 R' D' U R2 (21f)
*26. *L2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B D' F2 R B L' D' L' D2 (21f)
*27. *F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L D2 U2 L2 B' L' D F D' R (21f)
*28. *U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 F2 U' R F2 L' D B F U' L2 R' U2 (21f)
*29. *U' L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R B U2 B2 R U B D' R' D (21f)
*30. *F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L B' D2 L' R U R B2 D2 U' (21f)
*31. *D' L2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F' R U B' L2 B2 L R2 U' F' R2 (21f)
*32. *U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R2 U L2 U2 B' D' B F L D2 U F2 R B2 (21f)
*33. *U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D B L D2 R2 B' R F L2 R' F' D U' (20f)
*34. *D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F D U' B2 D' B' L' D R' F L2 (21f)
*35. *D R2 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' B' D2 R2 B R2 U' F L' F R' (21f)
*36. *R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U B' L F' L U F R' D L B2 F U (21f)
*37. *B2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' F R' U' B2 R' B' L D2 U' (20f)
*38. *D2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U F' L2 R U B2 U L B' U (21f)
*39. *F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F L2 B' L' D B R' U2 B' F U F' (21f)
*40. *D2 L2 D2 U L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 B D' L2 U2 B' L B' U2 B' R2 D (21f)
*41. *F2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B' L2 R' D L U2 B2 F' D2 B' F' (21f)
*42. *B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' B R2 F' D' U' R' F2 U L' B2 D' (20f)
*43. *U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R F' L' R2 F' L2 U B2 F' D2 R2 (21f)
*44. *B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R' F' D B' R2 D2 B' L' D2 B U (21f)
*45. *B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U B' U R U' R2 D2 U L' D2 U' F U2 (21f)
*46. *D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U' L F' U' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 F D' (21f)
*47. *U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' B' U' B' L' B' R F2 U' B' D' (20f)
*48. *D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U R' B2 L F' R' (20f)
*49. *U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' F U R' U2 L' F2 U R2 B' F (21f)
*50. *F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' R' B D2 L' R D R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R B' U' F U2 R' D' R2 F2 D R (21f)
*2. *R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 R' B' D' B R2 D2 B L' R (20f)
*3. *F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' L2 F R U2 B' L D2 B' D L U (21f)
*4. *D L2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B L2 B' L F' D2 U' B' L' (21f)
*5. *U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B U2 R F2 D' F' L F L B2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 U2 L' U2 R' F D' U L U B' D F (21f)
*2. *L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 F L D' B R F' D R2 U' F D2 (21f)
*3. *D' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B D L2 F2 U L' R2 U2 (21f)
*4. *F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' R B' R D R F (21f)
*5. *U' B2 D2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B F' D' R U B' R' B F' L (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 F2 U R' U2 R' F2 U' F U' L' D U (21f)
*2. *B2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' L' U L' R D' U' L' B2 U' (21f)
*3. *R2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 L' D2 F L R' U R2 B L2 (21f)
*4. *F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 F' D2 F R2 B2 R' D L2 F R2 D L F' L' (21f)
*5. *R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D B U2 L D2 L2 B D L R' B' D' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R U2 F' L2 D R F' L' F2 D2 (20f)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) F' L2 F D2 R U2 L U' L B' R2 F' U' L' U' F R2 D' L2 B' R2 F2 L F2 R2
*1. *(3x3x3) B2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B D2 B' L2 R2 F2 L D' R (21f)
*1. *(4x4x4) F2 Uw2 Fw R2 D' Uw2 U Fw F' U' B' F' U2 F' R2 B L' Rw' D Uw U' Rw D Fw Rw U B2 Fw2 F2 U' F' D2 U' F L' Rw' R Uw2 U' L

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) B2 L F D L2 B2 R' D L2 B2 R' U L2 U2 B' U R' B L2 B D F' L' F2 L
*1. *(3x3x3) B2 U2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D R U2 F2 U' F L B R' D2 B' (21f)
*1. *(4x4x4) L2 Rw' D U L Rw2 R D L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Rw B2 D F2 D2 Fw D' Uw' U' L2 Fw2 R2 D L2 Rw2 Uw2 U B' Rw2 D2 L2 D' B' F2 Uw L' Rw' F
*1. *(5x5x5) F' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L Dw' L' B Dw2 B Bw' U L2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' U' L' Lw Rw' R F D' B' Rw2 D U' Lw2 Uw Bw2 Fw Dw' Lw U2 Bw' Lw2 B' Rw U2 Lw D Bw U2 L' Fw2 F2 Uw U Fw' L' Rw' R' Uw2 B' Bw2 Fw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* 
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*Pyraminx*
*1. *l r' b u U L R' U' B' U R' L' R' U' R' L R' U B' U L B U' B' L
*2. *r u R L B U R' B U' R U B' U B U' B' R' L' R U R B R U R'
*3. *r u L U L' U' L B' U R' L U B L' R' B U' B R L' B' L' R B' L
*4. *l r' b' u' U' R' U' R U' R U R' U' B' U' R U' B' L' U R U R L' B
*5. *l u B' R U L R L R' U B' U' R B' R' U B U L U' R B' U' L' R'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (-5,-2) (0,5) (3,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,5) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,5) (-5,5) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4)
*2. *(0,2) (0,-5) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (6,3) (3,0) (5,3) (0,1) (1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (5,4) (0,5) (1,2) (5,2) (1,0) (0,5)
*3. *(6,0) (0,3) (3,2) (-2,2) (2,2) (-2,2) (2,0) (-3,2) (-4,4) (2,0) (0,2) (0,2) (2,2) (6,4) (-4,0) (-2,4)
*4. *(0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (2,5) (6,1) (-3,0) (-4,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-2,3) (-2,3) (2,0)
*5. *(0,-1) (-3,3) (1,1) (-1,2) (0,1) (3,0) (-5,0) (-4,5) (0,3) (-2,0) (6,2) (-2,2) (0,2) (6,2) (4,2) (-2,2)


----------



## AvGalen (May 15, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## alexc (May 15, 2008)

*2x2:* 7.56 (4.84) 5.71 6.25 (9.18) = 6.51
Okay.

*3x3:* (19.61) 17.00 18.15 (16.80) 17.91 = 17.69
Nice. 

*4x4:* 1:40.81 1:27.96 (1:46.15) (1:26.96) 1:41.63 = 1:36.80
Also nice. 

*3x3oh:* 37.97 39.21 36.55 (42.25) (26.02) = 37.91
Bad. 

*2x2bld:* DNF(37) 41.58 DNF(33) = 41.58
Not good, too many DNF's. 

*3x3bld:* DNF(1:35) 1:42.21 DNF(1:19) = 1:42.21
The last one was only off by two flipped edges. Not a good week for blindfolded. 

*multibld:* 4/7 in 30:01 (19:55 memo) = 1 point
Two misoriented corners on the 1st and 4th cubes and two flipped edges on the 6th. I was able to figure out what I did wrong on all of them. On the 6th cube, it was just a stupid execution mistake while flipping edges. On the 1st cube, I accidently memorized a corner as BDR instead of RBD . On the 6th cube, I memorized a corner to FUL instead of LUF. I just need to be more careful while memorizing. I am very happy with the time, though, this is my fastest attempt at 7 yet.

*2-4relay:* 1:56.05
Sub 2!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2008)

Awesome job on the new format, Arnaud!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 15, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD: 13:37.29, (Not attempted yet), (Not attempted yet) ---- (OMG 13 MIN ALREADY! I can't wait for the next solves! lol NEW PB YAY!


----------



## Jacco (May 15, 2008)

*3x3* (18.31), 24.31, 19.28, (24.89), 24.30 = *22.63*
Good
*3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF (2:35.83), DNF (3:42.69), 2:45.19 = *2:45.19*
Sub 3, decent =) I should learn M2 I guess.
*3x3 MultiBlind* 3/5 = 1 Point...(*cough*53:54.95*cough*)
Meh, I suck. I'm gonna practice this more, I guess.


----------



## qqwref (May 15, 2008)

Hmm, first time in a while.

2x2: 6.61 4.65 7.29 6.50 7.03 = 6.80 
3x3: 14.21 14.46 16.11 17.65 19.50+ = 16.07 
4x4: 1:08.18 46.26 1:01.43 56.09 1:01.15 = 59.56 
5x5: 1:53.55 1:45.96 1:42.60 1:42.08 1:42.90 = 1:43.82 
2x2BLD: DNF 1:13.15 DNF = 1:13.15 
3x3BLD: DNF 3:07.30 DNF = 3:07.30 
3x3OH: 34.11 26.88 31.25 28.33 20.06 = 28.82 
3x3match: 1:14.42 1:34.51 1:52.67 1:33.92 2:47.55 = 1:40.37 :|
234: 1:34.14 
2345: 3:22.04 :|
Magic: 1.94 3.97 2.20 1.49 2.44 = 2.19 D:
Clock: 17.48 21.50 18.67 DNF 20.46 = 20.21 :|
Minx: 2:46.30 2:39.18 2:25.30 2:26.71 2:22.78 = 2:30.40 
Pyra: 18.60 13.10 12.02 20.71 15.01 = 15.57 D:


----------



## Jai (May 15, 2008)

I should've warmed up  The 2x2 was pretty nice, 3x3 was a BIT slower than average, and Pyra was bad. I don't think I'll do Magic or 3x3 OH.

*2x2:* 04.15 02.08 05.24 07.82 02.65 = *4.01* Both 2.xx solves were PLL skips.
*3x3:* 12.65 14.70 15.23 11.31 15.59 = * 14.19 *
*Pyraminx:* 15.52 14.42 17.04 13.74 14.14 = *14.69*

This is my first time competing


----------



## Karthik (May 15, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*2x2:* 6.34, 5.34, 4.75, 6.54, 7.62 = *6.07*
*3x3: *17.10, 21.43, 16.97, 19.58, 18.94 = *18.54*
Comment: I love the new short scrambles 
*3x3BLD: *DNF(2:33.06), DNF(1:58.97), 2:16.85 = *2:16.85*
Comment: 1st solve had 2 flipped edges and the second I am not sure what exactly went wrong.And again, I love the short scrambles!
*4x4BLD: *DNF(37:54.87).
Comment: Few edges were messed up.Will try the other two later.
*3x3MultiBLD: 8/9 Time: 1:19:23.56*
Comment: POP on the final solve.I hurried up thinking that I was running out of time and aarghh...Memo was around 55 minutes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2008)

Karthik said:


> Comment: I love the new short scrambles


It is kind of funny having to do 25 move 2x2x2 scrambles but only typically 20 move 3x3x3 scrambles. 

I realize the reason for this has already been discussed here but it doesn't change the fact that it's still strange.

Edit: I just discovered that Tim Reynolds has written a scramble generator for 2x2x2 to take care of this, as described here. So hopefully this will be corrected in the near future. Thanks, Tim!


----------



## Karthik (May 15, 2008)

Hey that is really nice.Too bad I know neither Java nor Java script to contribute.
Edit:Funny how the first scramble I got was a 4-move scramble!Here is the scramble file.


----------



## PCwizCube (May 15, 2008)

*Rubik's Cube Fan*
*2x2:* 17.71, 12.13, 14.31, 14.66, 10.91 = 13.70
Comment: This was okay, not too good

*3x3:* 39.27, 37.47, 37.32, 34.55, 34.59 = 36.46
Comment: This was a HORRIBLE average - I usually get 32-33 seconds, well I now know the consequences when you don't look ahead...


----------



## joey (May 15, 2008)

*3x3:* 15.41 (12.87) 16.87 (17.37) 17.12 *Average:*
Ok


----------



## hait2 (May 15, 2008)

i'm so psyched for my FMC solution this week
i barely made it in time but here it is!! :O

F2 U L D L F * D L' F' L R'
D' F' D2 
x y' 
R U' R' U' F' U F
z' y' 
(R U2 R') L' B (L F' L F' L B') L2 F2
F2

* = F' R F L' F' R' F L


with cancellations becomes..

F2 U L D L R F L' F' R' F L D L' F' L R' D' F' D'
x y'
U' R' U' F' U F2 
z' y'
U2 R' L' B L F' L F' L B' L2

= 37! :O
well ok maybe not amazing but for me it was
i'm still learning the basics of insertions :|


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 16, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.48 4.66 5.00 5.59 8.53 = 5.35
3x3x3: 22.52 18.23 20.74 14.94 14.86 = 17.97
4x4x4: 1:16.42 1:21.80 1:26.92 1:21.78 1:23.48 = 1:22.35
5x5x5: 1:56.74 1:56.28 1:57.09 1:47.56 2:05.70 = 1:56.70
Pyraminx: 9.11 12.94 17.86 22.98 9.20 = 13.33

Decent results, especially considering I haven't solved big cubes much since the past weekend.

I hope I get this lucky this weekend.


----------



## cmhardw (May 16, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: (14.49) 16.71 15.22 (17.45) 17.43 = 16.45
4x4x4_bld: DNS 7:46.67 DNS

Light training this week for D.C. I can't wait to go to another competition! yay!

Chris


----------



## Ruggles (May 16, 2008)

My first time competing, eep. This is also the first time recording the solves, so I'll count these as my PB's so far.
2x2: 24.95, 21.33, (57.63) =0, 28.12, (15.00) = 24.80 Heh, I'm horrid at 2x2
3x3: 42.81, (35.47), (45.32), 41.34, 37.78 = 40.64 Doing pretty good.
4x4: 3:07.73 OP, 2:42.82, 2:57.29 OP, (3:11.65) PP, (2:41.60) = 2:55.95 Met my goal.
5x5: (7:09.78), 6:15.60, 6:28.03, (5:13.57), 6.08.72 = 6:17.45 Owch, scrambling these hurt.

I'm going to have more times, a lot with the 3x3, and maybe blind for 2x2 if I can figure it out before the end of the weeks competition.


----------



## Dene (May 16, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

*3x3x3:* 16.75 20.36 18.71 20.94 19.90 => 19.66
Well at least it's sub20.

*3x3x3_OH:* 48.65 31.81 35.88 42.21 37.33 => 38.47

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:02.90 1:36.75 1:37.48 2:14.96 2:19.55 => 1:58.54
Ah, played around a bit on the last two and ended up doing things I didn't mean to. I blame it on poor visibility. I'm happy about the two sub100 solves though! They were nice and smooth with 40ish second F2L's. With only a bit of practise I think I could get it sub30 every time.

*4x4x4:* 2:19.31 1:58.44 2:03.36 2:20.02 2:10.40 => 2:11.02
Oh dear.

*5x5x5:* 3:41.18 3:20.36 3:04.72 7:01.96 3:03.55 => 3:22.09
Arg, a pop at sub2:40 during OLL!!!!


----------



## Jason Baum (May 16, 2008)

Jason Baum

3x3x3: (9.69) 10.86 (11.81) 9.76 10.44 = *10.35*
9.76 was a PLL skip.

3x3x3 OH: (24.81) 24.06 23.72 24.73 (22.38) = *24.17*
Consistent, but I stink at OH now.

3x3x3 BLD: DNF 2:27.94 DNF = *2:27.94*

Square-1: (47.76) 46.84 (33.78) 38.02 39.11 = *41.32*
Grr, 4 of the 5 solves had parity (guess which one didn't...). I still need to start learning algs for this puzzle, I'm still using a very simplified version of my method (sometimes I have to do a 3 step PLL =/ )


----------



## pete (May 16, 2008)

*pete :*

*3x3x3 fewest moves : 36 moves*

*
F2 U L D L F D R' D' R' D' R D2 F D' F2 D2 L' U' F' U F L D2 B R' F R' F' R B' D2 L' F L F2*

*2x2x2 :* F2 U L D L (5)
*3x2x2 :* F D R' (8)
*Orient 2 edges + make 3x1x1 block :* D' R' D' R D2 (13)
*expand 3x1x1 to 3x2x1 :* F D' F2 (16)
*Join 3x2x2 + 3x2x1 = F2L :* D2 (17)
*OLL ("T") :* L' U' F' U F L (23)
*PLL ("G") :* D2 B R' F R' F' R B' D2 L' F L F2 (36)


happy with the opening, but disappointed that after 8-move 3x2x2 block I was unable to find a shorter solution.
After F2L (17 moves) if I did F for a total of 18 moves at that point there were only 5 cubies left to solve but I could not find a short solution, instead it took another 19 moves to complete the cube with generic algorithms. Disappointing !

(got lucky with the OLL step because I know only few algorithms, however I know the short "T" alg because I'm using it to orient my LL edges in my OLLe step, in this case I got OLLc skip).

btw. seing that my solution starts and ends with F2, can one reduce this somehow with some scramble premoves (this is one topic I still don't understand) ?


----------



## pete (May 16, 2008)

hait2 said:


> F2 U L D L F * D



interesting to see same beginning, I would've thought the F2 move was not so obvious to find since that's planning some 6 moves ahead for the subsequent creation of 2x2x1 block with the 7th move D (+ R' in my case to finish 3x2x2 block)


----------



## AvGalen (May 16, 2008)

Sorry Pete, but just having a solution start and end with the same half turn doesn't always imply it can be simplified. F2 U F2 cannot be shortened.

Premoves are hard to understand, but maybe http://speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=22300&postcount=44 helps?


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2008)

*Daniel Chan*

*2x2x2* - 11.27 11.02 (13.01) 11.38 (9.56) *Average:* 11.22 seconds
_Comment:_ This is way off. Right after I got my new 9.65 second average I went into the competition scrambles and I was a bit nervous since this is the first time I am entering into the weekly contest for a long time. The scrambles were decent, it was just my hands being shaky. I should have at least had a 10 second average.

*3x3x3* - 21.19 16.82 (21.80) 18.96 (16.01) *Average:* 18.99 seconds
_Comment:_ Oh man, I am super happy! I actually did a sub-20 average in a contest! Yeah! Two 16s and an 18? What happened? My slowest time was 21.80? What? Oh wow, this is super cool. 18.99 second average! I think I would go nuts if I do better than this at San Diego. 

*3x3x3 OH* - 40.43 (41.28) (22.86) 38.22 34.15 *Average:* 37.60 seconds
_Comment:_ Not bad but not good either. The two 40 second solves were just me being nervous about doing my first weekly contest in a while, again, the 22 second solve was an amazing one with a PLL-skip and the last two were average solves for me. Should have been a better average but you can't stop nervousness.

*2x2x2 BLD* - 2:12.71 2:05.46 DNF *Best* 2:05.46
_Comment:_ I was not too worried about this event as I was using it mainly to warm-up before I did the 3x3x3 BLD event. The DNF was actually a 55.76 but somehow I switched two corners in such a way that another two corners were switched leaving me with (DFL DBL). I can definitely do sub-1, but these were my first blindfold solves of the day so I was taking them pretty slow. I might consider doing this more seriously next week. 

*3x3x3 BLD* - 5:40.98 DNF 4:13.63 *Best* 4:13.63
_Comment:_ Oh... wow. This is amazing. I did well in the 3x3x3 event and now I broke my personal best in the 3x3x3 BLD! I am so happy. I can't believe I did this for my first weekly contest blindfold solve entry. I really love this.


----------



## pete (May 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Premoves are hard to understand, but maybe http://speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=22300&postcount=44 helps?



yeah, following the example is the only way to get some understanding.
btw. your FMC tips and tricks guide which i just happened to discover is also good.

all that talk about 5-cycles, what is that all about ? are there any algorithms to cycle 5 corners in one go for example ? or is this meant to be done as 2 separate 3-cycles ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 17.50, 10.44, 5.81, 12.09, 16.47 = *13.00*
Comment: Horrible! But the third scramble was awfully nice!
*3x3x3:* 25.56, 28.83, 27.34, 33.50, 26.70 = *27.62*
Comment: Awesome! Done right after doing a 27.0x on the Sunday Contest!
*4x4x4:* 1:53.81, 1:56.92 (O), 1:56.53, 2:02.48 (O), 1:58.46 = *1:57.30*
*5x5x5:* 3:08.13, 3:03.48, 2:58.93, 3:02.83, 3:21.93 = *3:04.81*
Comment: Very nice!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 57.08, 1:03.66, 1:04.30 = *57.08*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:41.41, 3:21.91, 2:54.15 = *2:54.15*
Comment: Some bad memorization failures, but I got them all. Just a few solves later, I got my personal best 1:56. If only it could have been one of these…
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:38.43 (5:45), DNF (9:15.97, 4:25), DNF (13:08.99, 7:25) = *10:38.43*
Comment: The first one was good. The second one was off by just 3 centers; I’m still not sure what went wrong on it – so close to a great time! The third one was just awful – I messed up the memorization and had a hard time rewriting all the images when I had to change the memorization. And then I missed a D’ setup undo, so I was off by 13 edges. 2/3 DNFs doesn’t bode well for Cincinnati.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (27:39.10, 14:39), 23:58.67 (12:35), 33:55.43 (21:38) = *23:58.67*
Comment: First one was just off by 2 + centers. Second one was wonderful; third one was really bad – again I had to rewrite images when I messed up the memo.
*3x3x3 MultiBLD:* *9/9, 1:17:08.50* (50:25 memo)
Comment: Yes!!! First try at 9! Sometimes multis are really easy, other times they’re hard. This was an easy time – memorization was easy, and execution seemed even easier. It always feels like such a relief when you finish memorization and get to start actually solving. The solving part is the fun part of multiBLD, definitely. Now I get to try 10!
*3x3x3 OH:* 56.40, 56.09, 55.45, 1:01.20, 55.64 = *56.04*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:36.38, 2:45.52, 2:16.21, 2:39.18, 2:36.16 = *2:37.24*
Comment: Wow – consistent!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:40.96, 2:43.90, 3:31.09, 2:25.00, DNF = *2:58.65*
Comment: Finished the last one, stopped the timer, and then discovered I had messed up a few pieces on the first layer. 
*2-4 Relay:* *2:50.55* (OP)
*2-5 Relay:* *DNF* (1:07:03.09, 34:25)
Comment: The more I try this, the more I become convinced that Rafal’s time on this is the most impressive BLD cubing accomplishment I know of. Much more unreachable than Chris’s world records on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 (and 6x6x6) BLD. (And that’s saying a lot!) I missed 3 edges on the 3x3x3, and 2 X-centers, 3 wings, and 2 centrals misoriented on the 5x5x5.
*Magic:* 2.93, 3.08, 2.80, 5.15, 2.78 = *2.94*
*Master Magic:* 4.94, 5.21, 6.86, 5.16, 5.22 = *5.20*
*Clock:* Still don’t have one.
*MegaMinx:* 2:59.03, 3:15.03, 3:00.36, 3:26.97, 3:14.56 = *3:09.98*
*Pyraminx:* 26.05, 18.13, 27.15, 25.28, 24.40 = *25.24*
*Square-1:* 1:59.38, 1:50.25, 2:01.28 (P), 2:14.65 (P), 2:00.96 (P) = *2:00.54*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
2x2x3: F2 U L F D R’ L (7/7)
cross + 3rd pair: D2 L’ U’ F2 U L (6/13)
4th pair: F’ D R’ D’ R (5/18)
OLL: D R F R’ F’ D’ (6/24)
PLL: F’ R’ F2 R F’ D’ L D R’ D’ L’ D F’ R F’ (15/39)
Once again not very good. My start was similar to the other starts this week. It didn’t leave much to work with at the end, but seemed too good to give up on. I couldn’t get away from a very bad PLL no matter what I did. I found 4 or 5 40-move solutions before finding this one.


----------



## pete (May 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I couldn’t get away from a very bad PLL no matter what I did.



Mike,

you've ended up with "T" OLL which is symetric, so executing mirror of your OLL algorithm would give you an extra option for your PLL.

if you did U' R' F' R F U for your OLL, you would've ended up with "G" case for your PLL which is only 12 moves ==> for a total of 36 move solution.


btw. it's quite encouraging to see your 3x3x3 times improving with age


----------



## hait2 (May 17, 2008)

pete said:


> hait2 said:
> 
> 
> > F2 U L D L F * D
> ...



yeah I was fairly happy when I found it. No matter what I did though, I couldn't find a way to flip the last edge for the 1x2x2 block (after the 2x2x3) so I had to waste L' F L =3moves on that 
If anyone can think of a better way to do it, I'm all ears


----------



## joey (May 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 MultiBLD:* *9/9, 1:17:08.50* (50:25 memo)
> Comment: Yes!!! First try at 9! Sometimes multis are really easy, other times they’re hard. This was an easy time – memorization was easy, and execution seemed even easier. It always feels like such a relief when you finish memorization and get to start actually solving. The solving part is the fun part of multiBLD, definitely. Now I get to try 10!



That's my boy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2008)

pete said:


> you've ended up with "T" OLL which is symetric, so executing mirror of your OLL algorithm would give you an extra option for your PLL.
> 
> if you did U' R' F' R F U for your OLL, you would've ended up with "G" case for your PLL which is only 12 moves ==> for a total of 36 move solution.



Ugh. I could have sworn I actually tried that (the mirror), but I somehow didn't realize it was shorter. I wish I still had my notes, but I already threw them away. How did I miss it? Anyway, thanks for the pointer, now I'll make sure I watch more carefully for that sort of thing.



> btw. it's quite encouraging to see your 3x3x3 times improving with age



Now I'm getting excited about my 3x3x3 times - maybe I can catch up to Ton someday! (Okay, so that's getting a little ahead of myself.) 

And thanks, Joey!

And Chris:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3: (14.49) 16.71 15.22 (17.45) 17.43 = 16.45
> 4x4x4_bld: DNS 7:46.67 DNS


How did you manage to cherry-pick the easiest of the 3 4x4x4 BLD scrambles? Just luck? That was definitely the easy one (even if I did DNF it! )


----------



## dChan (May 17, 2008)

Updated my post above with all of my results for the events I did.

Wow, Mike, you are slow on speed but amazing with BLD? What's your secret, lol? Great job.


----------



## Karthik (May 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 MultiBLD:* *9/9, 1:17:08.50* (50:25 memo)
> Comment: Yes!!! First try at 9! Sometimes multis are really easy, other times they’re hard. This was an easy time – memorization was easy, and execution seemed even easier. It always feels like such a relief when you finish memorization and get to start actually solving. The solving part is the fun part of multiBLD, definitely. Now I get to try 10!


Awesome Mike!Now I am definitely going to do 9 this week.I will somehow get more cubes.I don't want to be left behind 
And I agree with you that execution is the fun part.I am so restless during memo.


----------



## Dene (May 17, 2008)

Well done on the 4x4x4 BLD Mike, that's getting really fast! I'm scared of your feet times too >.<


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2008)

dChan said:


> Wow, Mike, you are slow on speed but amazing with BLD? What's your secret, lol? Great job.



Thanks! I guess it's mainly that I enjoy BLD more than speed (although I still enjoy speed a lot even though I don't have it; it's a relative thing). It's still currently easier to get "good" at BLD than at speed - that's just because there are a lot more people doing speed than BLD. But BLD is finally starting to catch up - it's getting where you have to be pretty amazingly fast to be considered good at BLD (and it's consequently getting harder for me to keep up).

And thanks Karthik and Dene for the comments too. Dene, I still don't think you have much to worry about on feet. I can beat you if you have a really bad day and I have a really good one, but otherwise you've got me pretty bad.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 18, 2008)

2x2: 15.61, 9.91, 18.21, 14.71, 17.58: *15.20*
Comments: PLL skip on the second one! Would've been sub-9 but I was like "wtf where's PLL". xD
3x3: *39.85* average (lost the times )
Comment: I like how much better I'm getting at F2L.


----------



## amateurguy (May 18, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 22.73, 22.50, 30.28, 22.86, 25.94 = *23.84* 
I continued a rolling average and beat 2 PBs (16.66 single solve and best 10/12 average of 23.78!!). Words can't describe how important slowing down for F2L lookahead is...

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 3:47.17 = *3:47.17*
First DNF was due to me memorizing two corners wrongly. A slip in execution (I somewhat felt it) on the second solve caused the M-ring to be shifted. Third solve = extra caution!


----------



## Henrik (May 18, 2008)

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 5/6 => 4 points
I did a R' on my visual cube so I had like 5 corners wrong. (and 4 edges) Maybe a forgotten setup move.
And it all took 48 min I think thats new record for me in min/cube for more than 5 cubes, usualy im round 10-12 min this was 8 

*3x3 BLD:* 2:01.17, (DNF), (DNF)

*2x2:* (5.75) 4.01	(3.49) 4.53 5.71 => 4.75 sec avg.

*Pyraminx:* 11.83	(16.47)	(7.67) 16.13 12.40 => 13.45 sec avg.

*3x3:* 15.91 (22.03) (14.90) 17.65 17.74 => 17.10 sec avg
too slow, I'm out of practice.


----------



## Jacco (May 18, 2008)

*3x3 MultiBlind* 3/5 = 1 Point...(*cough*53:54.95*cough*)
Meh, I suck. I'm gonna practice this more, I guess.


----------



## rafal (May 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> *2-5 Relay:* *DNF* (1:07:03.09, 34:25)
> Comment: The more I try this, the more I become convinced that Rafal’s time on this is the most impressive BLD cubing accomplishment I know of. Much more unreachable than Chris’s world records on 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 (and 6x6x6) BLD. (And that’s saying a lot!) I missed 3 edges on the 3x3x3, and 2 X-centers, 3 wings, and 2 centrals misoriented on the 5x5x5.



Wow, thanks Mike! This is really nice to hear. I didn't look at it that way.
This week's attempt was bad, though. I was having a hard time memorizing centers on 5x5, so the overall memo time was over 20 minutes. Anyway, my time was 35:38 and the only unsolved cube was... 2x2. I'm not surprised, seeing that I don't practise 2x2 bld at all.

And I think I should start practising 3x3 multi again. I see you are really good at it - and my best is still 6 cubes


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 19, 2008)

Not my best but still alright 
3x3x3
(26.40) 
29.89 
(35.34) 
33.70 
31.21 
avg = 31.60


----------



## Dene (May 19, 2008)

All done. Not very good again. I make so many excuses, but I just can't get my weekly comps to reflect my real times (except for feet).


----------



## alexc (May 19, 2008)

*4x4bld!!!!!!!!:* 20:24.79 DNF(18:14.77) DNF = 20:24.79
The second one was off by two centers. On the third one, I just couldn't recall one of my locations.


----------



## philkt731 (May 19, 2008)

2: 3.65 3.02 2.41 2.38 4.36 = 3.03 Wow those were the easiest scrambles.... if I hadn't fumbled on the second one it would've been a sub 3 avg... (The fourth one was PBL skip after OFOTA)

3: 15.50 14.58 12.16 17.36 13.30 = 14.46 nice (all nonlucky, 3 t-perms)

4: 1:05.41 P 1:04.21 1:18.18 OP 1:11.46 P 1:07.38 O = 1:08.08 ok

5:

2BLD: 26.88 33.33 30.05 = 26.88

3BLD: DNF (2:25.33) 2:26.00 2:26.08 = 2:26.00 wow consistent times!

3OH: 31.30 25.96 31.34 23.83 25.55 = 27.60 great

3Match: 1:10.58 1:17.08 1:07.77 1:04.15 1:11.77 = 1:10.04 good

FMC:

234Relay: 1:23.21 good
2: 0:03
4: 1:04 OP
3: 0:16

2345Relay:


----------



## alexc (May 20, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> 2: 3.65 3.02 2.41 2.38 4.36 = 3.03 Wow those were the easiest scrambles.... if I hadn't fumbled on the second one it would've been a sub 3 avg... (The fourth one was PBL skip after OFOTA)



Wow, nice, you have the potential to be the WR holder.


----------



## guusrs (May 20, 2008)

FMC: F' L2 F' D' R' U' B D2 B' U B D2 L2 B' L F L B D B D2 R' D R F D2 F' (27)
explanation: 
F2L minus pair: F' L2 F' D' R'.B R2 B'L F L B D B (14)
Last pair: D2 R' D R F D2 F' (21)
leaving 3-corner-cycle 
at dot insert U' - B D2 B' - U - B D2 B', 2 moves cancel

The first 5 moves are actually a variation of a nice 3-move starter: .L2. D' R' which leads to many possibilities for a nice 2x2x3 block or more.
But I found no good continuations so a played with the first 3 moves and finally resulting in F' L2 F' D' R' and the remaining moves were trivial

greetz

Gus


----------



## fanwuq (May 20, 2008)

3x3 speed
5:	00:31.28	x
4:	00:27.03	x
3:	00:24.59	x
2:	00:28.79	x
1:	00:26.79	x
Avg. 5: 00:27.70 3 of 5: 00:27.54
Horrible


----------



## fanwuq (May 20, 2008)

alexc said:


> philkt731 said:
> 
> 
> > 2: 3.65 3.02 2.41 2.38 4.36 = 3.03 Wow those were the easiest scrambles.... if I hadn't fumbled on the second one it would've been a sub 3 avg... (The fourth one was PBL skip after OFOTA)
> ...



I said he might get the WR on that thread about wanted WR holders.


----------



## Pedro (May 21, 2008)

*4x4x4 bld* = 
DNF (10:35), 
first was off by 3 centers and 3 edges(I forgot to check those edges)  (memo about 4:45)

*3x3x3 multi bld* = 3/6, 26:xx
Silly mistakes (again). Forgot to flip 2 corners on one cube, used the wrong corner for parity on the other (ended with 3 corners out) and forgot to check one edge (which was flipped) and flipped a wrong one


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 15.03 4.86 5.90 8.55 DNF = *9.83
3x3x3*: 24.50 25.22 29.75 29.63 23.50 = *26.45*
*4x4x4*: 1:43.52 (OP) 1:36.47 (O) 1:22.44 1:42.02 (P) 1:40.69 (OP) = *1:39.73*
*5x5x5*: 2:23.08 2:31.05 2:41.00 2:22.69 2:49.05 = *2:31.71*
*2x2x2_bf*: 51.65 DNF 1:34.28 = *51.65*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF DNF 5:52.27 = *5:52.27*
*3x3x3_oh*: 41.22 46.30 46.31 38.91 44.83 = *44.12*
*3x3x3_match*: 2:03.58 1:49.34 1:55.11 2:05.28 1:53.02 = *1:57.24*
*3x3x3_fmc*: U L D L B R2 U F B' R2 B F' U B' D F' D F R D2 L F2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 D2 F D R2 = *31*
(Do pre-move R2 to see what's going on)
2x2x2: U L D L
2x2x3 + 1 matched pair: B R2 .. B'
match 4th pair: D F' D F
Finish F2L (and corners LL ): R D2 F2 . D2 F
Corners LL: D
Undo pre-move: R2
Insert F2 L F2 U2 B2 R B2 U2 at . to fix 1 edge
Insert U F B' R2 B F' U at .. to fix the other 3 edge
*234-Relay*: *2:21.28* (O)
*2345-Relay*: *4:47.45* (O)
*Magic*: 3.06 1.88 2.81 2.69 1.80 = *2.46*
*Master Magic*: 5.28 7.93 6.33 6.34 5.18 = *5.98*
*Clock*: 20.81 37.93 24.08 23.52 19.71 = *22.80*
*MegaMinx*: 3:31.84 3:35.16 3:43.00 3:04.58 3:26.66 = *3:31.22*
*PyraMinx*: 18.16 15.33 22.55 19.03 21.52 = *19.57*
Comment: My competition Pyraminx broke and I have to use a REALLY bad one now
*Square-1*: 1:53.40 (P) 1:46.88 (P) 54.18 1:13.68 (P) 1:24.41 = *1:28.32*


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2008)

3x3 OH
5:	00:50.76	x
4:	00:55.76	x
3:	00:47.93	x
2:	00:47.78	x
1:	00:46.64	x
Avg. 5: 00:49.77 3 of 5: 00:48.82
Not bad, why can't I do this at DC?

3x3 speed
5: 00:31.28 x
4: 00:27.03 x
3: 00:24.59 x
2: 00:28.79 x
1: 00:26.79 x
Avg. 5: 00:27.70 3 of 5: 00:27.54
Horrible times.


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 21, 2008)

Hello im new and i wanna ask do u have to be a speedcuber to enter these competitons


----------



## Karthik (May 21, 2008)

Mohammad96 said:


> Hello im new and i wanna ask do u have to be a speedcuber to enter these competitons


You are already a speed cuber!


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2008)

The answer is no. Competitions are organised by the World Cube Association, not the World SpeedCube Association.

And as Karthik nicely explained, there is no official difference between a cuber and a speedcuber.

Competitions are mostly for fun and speed is not very important. However, for some events there are time-limits and if an event has several rounds only the fastest competitors advance.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2008)

For official live competitions, there typically is a time limit of 10 minutes for the 3x3x3. Thus, you must be a "speedcuber" in that you can solve the cube in under 10 minutes to participate. Considering you're averaging under a minute, you certainly have nothing to worry about. 

In the competitions here, I see no reason why we have to limit it to 10 minutes. If you can solve the cube in under a week (the limit for the weekly competition), I think you should be allowed to enter. Heck, I did a megaminx solve on one of the weekly competitions last year that took something like 70 hours, if I recall correctly. (It was my first ever attempt at the megaminx.) My second solve was a rather dramatic improvement, to say the least.


----------



## dChan (May 21, 2008)

Sorry if I am a bit out of touch witht these things but where and when do we see the results of this week's contest? This is my first weekly contest in a long while and it seems things have changed a bit so I have no idea what's going on. I was under the impressiont hat the results would be revealed at the end of each contest. Am I right or horribly wrong?


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2008)

You are right and I am horribly behind with the results.

For now I am just glad to actually have some free time again. I WILL post all results!


----------



## Karthik (May 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I WILL post all results!


Arnaud, is that a promise?


----------



## masterofthebass (May 22, 2008)

Uh oh... I haven't been posting results in the past couple of weeks, because I figured that the results aren't going to happen.


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2008)

Karthik: Yes, that's a promise

masterofthebass: That's ok, if you still have them you can post them anyway. I will start posting all my missing results from 2008-11 to last weeks competition tonight (as Mike requested). You just have to promise me that the results you achieved were achieved during the allowed time-frame


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Karthik, Av Galen and Mike Hughey for ur replys and i wanna ask Karthik what language do u speak

--------------------

12 year old cuber


----------



## Karthik (May 22, 2008)

Mohammad96 said:


> i wanna ask Karthik what language do u speak


Well I speak English,a bit of German and 3 Indian languages-Hindi, Kannada, and Tulu.
But why do you ask?


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 22, 2008)

My First Competition

I know i wont win.... need more practice 
Rubik's Cube (3x3x3)

1: 00:57.98 
2: 00:51.76
3: 00:58.45 
4: 01:02.28
5: 01:02.04

I only know how to solve a 3x3 

Average = 00:58.50


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

Mohammad96 said:


> I know i wont win.... need more practice
> I only know how to solve a 3x3



Great to have you participating! And your times are better than my daughters had for a long time on here.

If you're looking for an easy second event to try, you could always try 3x3x3 one-handed.


----------



## dChan (May 22, 2008)

Yay, I can't wait to see the results soon. 

One-handed is good but a really easy second event to try is the 2x2x2. That one should not be a problem at all. Of course, I always want to encourage cubers tio practice one-hand as there just aren't enough people who really participate in the event in competitions. I found it odd that I met a few people who were pretty fast but they were completely bad with one hand. I always thought that it was just a natural thing to do!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

Yes, 2x2x2 is also a good second event to try. The problem is he might not own a 2x2x2 (and emulating 2x2x2 on 3x3x3 is pretty tricky). I figure anyone can try 3x3x3 OH if they can do 3x3x3 two-handed - they have the necessary equipment (a 3x3x3 cube and at least one hand ). But yes, if you happen to own a 2x2x2, that's a good second choice.

And Daniel, you're right about OH participation being sketchy. Generally, just about anyone should be able to manage no worse than double their 2-handed time if they simply practice OH a little. But if you never practice OH, it's possible to be much worse than that. And I still mess up OLLs and PLLs pretty regularly with OH. It's hard to get a good time when you have to solve the cube 3 or 4 times on a single solve. (I'm about double my 2H time with OH, on average.)


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 22, 2008)

yes Mike i dont own a 2x2x2 cube i might be buy it later but now i am just concentrating on getting my 3x3x3 times lower probably 30 sec.

How old is ur daughter?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

Mohammad96 said:


> yes Mike i dont own a 2x2x2 cube i might be buy it later but now i am just concentrating on getting my 3x3x3 times lower probably 30 sec.
> 
> How old is ur daughter?



2 daughters competing so far: Marie is 9, Rebecca is 7. They're both right around a minute right now on 3x3x3.

And with luck, Rebecca might compete this week in 4x4x4! Yeah! (She's still trying to finish learning the OLL parity algorithm.)


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 22, 2008)

wow thats good 3x3x3 one handed is hard man i got small hands


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

Mohammad96 said:


> wow thats good 3x3x3 one handed is hard man i got small hands



I guess it's true that my daughters both have a LOT of trouble with one-handed for the same reason - I didn't think of that being a problem for you. Maybe you should get a 2x2x2 after all (or a Magic - my daughters love those!).


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2008)

Oh hang on, the results are up somewhere? Excuse my ignorance, but whereso?


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 23, 2008)

Be patient, grasshopper...


----------

